# Best Place to rent in Bangkok



## SeanPerkins

Hello,

I will be moving to Thailand in December and will be looking for a place to rent. I am looking for information on what neighborhoods are best for safety and rents. If possible I would like to rent a room. 

Thank you


----------



## cooked

Take a hotel and look around first. If you will be working, your place of work may be the the first parameter to look at.


----------



## Tipa

Hi Sean
Do you have any specific area? I know one place where just opened last 3-4 months, near sky train and shopping mall - Tesco Lotus. If you are interested, try to sear SAF located sukhumvit 50 road. (^^)

Good luck and welcome to Bangkok, TH
Pa


----------



## Tipa

Hi Homeless
Coz Imm is just 2-3 stars hotel that's why small size. However, there's service apartment on Sukhumvit 50 road monthly rent is only 7,000THB - I think it's cheaper than Imm, Am I correct?!?


----------



## SeanPerkins

Thank you Cooked and Tipa,

Tipa, I do not have a specific area in mind. I want to be outside of Bangkok in the North. Maybe Chang Mai. What should I see when I get to Thailand?


----------



## Tipa

In the North?!? Ooh that's far from me so don't know more information for that (^^") However, CM is big city in North and lot of things as much as BKK is/has - juz cool weather than sometime  Well, lot of natural places to visit, the famous is Doi Suthep - temple where people respect and nice architect .. Let explore in CM and around .. I love travelling in North too


----------



## SeanPerkins

Thanks Tipa,

I will put Doi Suthep on my list of things to see. You live in the South? What should I see in the South? I would be happy to travel and explore Thailand with a new friend. I will not know were I will be living until January. I will be in Pattaya in December.

Sean


----------



## Tipa

Your welcome Sean 
Nope I don't live in South. I live in Bangkok, I am real capital town girl lol. The famous place in South of Thailand are Phuket, Samui and islands. If you like beach and diving, you shouldn't miss south 
Well, pattaya is famous too but I dislike it for my personal reason i.e. I think it's too crowd and lot of chicks (^^") but it's not mean it's bad place to visit!


----------



## SeanPerkins

Tipa,

I will be finishing my teacher's course in Pattaya. I am not into the bar scene or bar girls. There is a very good chance I will be living Bangkok. What should I see and do in the capitol city? What would be a good neighborhood to live in? I want to live in a Thai neighborhood because my goal is to learn to speak Thai.

Sean


----------



## Tipa

Sean

There're lot of activities in capital e.g. visiting temple with various style - Thai, Chinese, Indian and museum of arts and night life etc. Pls look it up via Internet  However, if you get teacher certification, it's probably easy finding a teacher job here with good benefits too.

By the way, I'm not sure what exactly you mean living with Thai neighborhood? Is it mean living with host?!? If yes, I'm not sure is there kinda in BKK or not .. so surfing via Internet is better  

However, you can learn Thai as much as you can - juz try to make friend with Thai people that's all .. We are friendly and ready to be friend anytime (^^)

Pa.


----------



## SeanPerkins

Tipa,

What I mean by Thai Neighborhood, is a neighborhood that does not have alot of expats. I want to experience Thailand fully. I have heard that Thai people are very friendly. You have been very nice to me by answering my questions. Thank you very much.


----------



## stednick

*general info*

Sean:

First off, reading your posts I assume you will be teaching English in Thailand. As Mr. Cooke noted "Take a hotel and look around first. If you will be working, your place of work may be the first parameter to look at." Select your residence specific to travel times to and from your workplace. Bangkok transport is horrendous. As you have found this forum and posted several times I assume you have read a fair portion of the threads here and have a fair view of the many issues you may find - Bangkok transportation is one of the common complaints.

What to see while you're here - any tourist manual will provide you with a good list. Bangkok; Grand Palace, Wat Po, Bangkok National Museum, Klong Tour, Red Cross Snake Farm, Jim Thompson's House, Wat Kaeck, The Emerald Buddha, Samut Prachan Crocodile Farm, The Floating Market, Erawan Shrine, Khantoke dinner show, etc., etc.

Outside Bangkok; Chiang Mai's Doi Suthep, Chiang Rai, The Golden Triangle, Ayuthaya, Sukhothai, Mae Hong Son and the Karen Long Neck Hill Tribe, The Bridge on the River Kwaii, Surin Elephant Roundup, etc., etc.

You'll find the local music venues without problem. 

Select a good Thai Language course to help you with the language. Possibly hire a personal language tutor. 

Motorcycles - you get what you pay for. Select carefully. I would suggest you get your motorcycle endorsement in the US. 

Enjoy the Thai food. Sample to your hearts content with abandon. 

Anyway, you will have a good time. Enjoy. 

Continue to expand on your knowledge of Thailand by reading this forum. Use the search tool (center green bar) to research questions. Ask specific questions to this forum and the regular expats will answer.

Get a Thai phrase book and begin practicing Thai phrases.


----------



## Oside Ken

cooked said:


> Take a hotel and look around first. If you will be working, your place of work may be the the first parameter to look at.


You didn'tsayhow long you'd be inThailand. Nor mention of budget. I lived inThailand full or part time for 39 years and I'd suggest you first stay in a hotel within your budget, and if staying over a month, look around for possible apartment or condo or even home to suit your needs.

I like to suggest if you are staying in Bangkok, you make sure your accomodation is on or near the skytrain and/or subway stations, as that is the least expensive way to get around in Bangkok, and then only use taxis in rainy situations. You will find mega shopping malls (Paragon and Central World, and Emporium are my favorites) that offer everything from everywhere in the world.

If you are looking for the best in affordable beach locations, Pattaya mightbe best for most foreigners who do not speak the language as it is within close proximity to Bangkok via bus, or taxi and you will find the largest population of foreigners speaking your language there as well as activities in the area to satisfy any traveller/tourist.

If you plan to "go native" and want to try living in rural communities with few foreigners try Korat, Udon Thani,both "up-country" or possibly Rayong if you need to be near a beach.

Next post, please give more details about the length of stay, your budget i.e. 5 star-1star, and what activities you are most interested in.


----------



## Newforestcat

If you want to learn Thai, just make Thai friends. They may insist on speaking English just keep replying back in Thai. Both can benefit from one another.

But if you really want to learn Thai quickly, go rural. You will then need to be good at it quickly. I admire you for wishing to learn Thai. I can teach my husband until the cows come home. Despite that, he can only say left and right and has secretly appointed me as his 24/7 spokesperson. There should be a really strict or military-style Thai holiday bootcamp; so I can send him. 

My husband only managed to be brave once maybe just to save his own back. In our car, he told my brother to turn left. My brother's name is Taw. He said 'Kwai Taw' which means 'Dumb Taw' instead of 'Khwa Taw'. There is a Thai saying ' as dumb as a buffalo'. It could have been much worse though, to be truthful.

Thais love Thai with cute foreign accents, too.


----------



## SeanPerkins

Thank You for the advice. You assume right, I will be teaching English.


----------



## SeanPerkins

Thank you Oside Ken, Stednick and New Forestcat for your responses. OSide, I will be staying for at least a year teaching English. I am budgeting $300 for rent. My goals for the trip is to see as much of the country and learn Thai. I am a little closer to the "going native" mind set. I like getting out into nature and taking photos. I am not in bars and partying. 

Thanks


----------



## Tipa

Hi Sean
I can teach u some thai if you want =) 
Message me then

Pa.


----------

